# Nimmy Campground 1/16 Warning



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Figured someone should post this info. Ice at campground bay is about 3 inches. Now the warning part. They had a Wilcraft there this morning which broke thru the ice in a couple places. My concern is these spots will refreeze by tomorrow when they say we will get snow and then get covered up. If you enter from where we park along the road as you step on the ice they are to your right (west end where the basketball court is). From where we park they are say fifty feet towards the basketball court and basically run in a straight line from north to south. Don't want anyone to take an ice bath.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks Carl


----------



## slabslayerjoel (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes. It was me. I was going to post that, but you beat me to it!! It went in Between the island and the shore on the campground side in that bay and around the back lot. Where it traveled there were no holes drilled there by other fishermen. I want to apologize for opening those holes!! I tried to stay well away from the area where the guys were fishing. I entered at the campground boat ramp and safely made it all the way to the island before I went in so I incorrectly assumed if I made it all the way around the point and into the bay the ice would be better in the bay. Apologies again for opening it up!! I won’t make that mistake again. I’m trying to learn a new unit, and won’t do that again on a public waterway and blow up first ice.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

I don’t fish that bay anymore, but that is just silly. If you have a wilcraft, why run into one of the only “safe” areas there are in these parts. The thing floats right? Scoot somewhere else with that thing. Shouldn’t be on Nimi anyways. Hopefully no one gets wet.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

No problem Joel. As it is right now people can see it but once we get the snow it will get hidden before the ice gets very thick. Rarely see anyone fish that far over but we need to look out for each other because what we do is risky. Why shouldn't it be on Nimmy? If it is because it has a gas motor they allow gas augers. Only reason I understand they do not allow gas boat engines is because of the sudden depth changes from like 12 to 2 fow in a matter of feet.


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

Evinrude58 said:


> No problem Joel. As it is right now people can see it but once we get the snow it will get hidden before the ice gets very thick. Rarely see anyone fish that far over but we need to look out for each other because what we do is risky. Why shouldn't it be on Nimmy? If it is because it has a gas motor they allow gas augers. Only reason I understand they do not allow gas boat engines is because of the sudden depth changes from like 12 to 2 fow in a matter of feet.


Nimi isn’t the issue, seems like the machine should be brought out when the ice is thicker, or thick enough to support it so these things don’t happen. The machine is made to get out when broken through, but that’s mainly when you hit an unexpected bad area of ice. Early season is just asking for issues. It’s a toy, and probably a new one at that, I understand the excitement, but there’s a time and a place. But whatever....opinions vary.


----------



## slabslayerjoel (Mar 20, 2014)

All the points are valid. The machine is designed to run on an inch and a half of ice. But that is good clear ice. Which is not what’s at Nimi now. But what I should’ve done was go off the north ramp by Falcon where no one was fishing and try it up there.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I was going to ask what a Wilcraft is but looked it up. That thing looks waaay too heavy for 2-3" of ice.



> Only reason I understand they do not allow gas boat engines is because of the sudden depth changes from like 12 to 2 fow in a matter of feet.


I don't believe that is the reason gas outboards are not allowed on Nimi. You could say the same for West Branch and especially Berlin.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm glad for this opportunity to SafetyShame. YOU GOTTA USE YOUR SPUD! Seriously, I don't go anywhere this time of year without Spuds MacKenzie. He's my dude.


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

slabslayerjoel said:


> Yes. It was me. I was going to post that, but you beat me to it!! It went in Between the island and the shore on the campground side in that bay and around the back lot. Where it traveled there were no holes drilled there by other fishermen. I want to apologize for opening those holes!! I tried to stay well away from the area where the guys were fishing. I entered at the campground boat ramp and safely made it all the way to the island before I went in so I incorrectly assumed if I made it all the way around the point and into the bay the ice would be better in the bay. Apologies again for opening it up!! I won’t make that mistake again. I’m trying to learn a new unit, and won’t do that again on a public waterway and blow up first ice.


You made a mistake....maybe. Kudos to you for stepping up and taking responsibility.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

slabslayerjoel said:


> Yes. It was me. I was going to post that, but you beat me to it!! It went in Between the island and the shore on the campground side in that bay and around the back lot. Where it traveled there were no holes drilled there by other fishermen. I want to apologize for opening those holes!! I tried to stay well away from the area where the guys were fishing. I entered at the campground boat ramp and safely made it all the way to the island before I went in so I incorrectly assumed if I made it all the way around the point and into the bay the ice would be better in the bay. Apologies again for opening it up!! I won’t make that mistake again. I’m trying to learn a new unit, and won’t do that again on a public waterway and blow up first ice.


Here's the thing to me: I appreciate your accountability for your actions, and I get what you are saying, but it's a public lake and you have just as much right to use it as any of us. Was it ideal? No. But technically you didn't do anything wrong as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> YOU GOTTA USE YOUR SPUD!



Why? No spud needed. A Wilcraft floats.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Lewzer said:


> Why? No spud needed. A Wilcraft floats.


The marketing department really missed the mark by not naming this thing a bumble, because bumbles float, as was proven in Rudolph


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I hope the dnr tickets your dumb a**. You partly run/moderate icefishohio.com you guide on nimi supposedly and know it's a electric only lake but you bring your gas vehicle to bust/test out???? Potentially risking the lives of ice fisherman like yourself?? You know better Joel and its jerk move. I hope to god no one gets hurt.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

[But what I should’ve done was go off the north ramp by Falcon where no one was fishing and try it up there.[/QUOTE]

What you REALLY should've done is hit me up and we'll drive that thing up to my perch hole on Mogadore and mack on all 11-12" hogs roaming around that channel before anybody else gets a chance to get out and thin the herd!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Steve Moggie is electric only too!!!


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Fish2Win said:


> Steve Moggie is electric only too!!!


I can't buy a break this year


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Wingfoot? I can meet you there in a half an hour!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Moggy also does not allow gas augers. seen a guy get a ticket there 2 years ago. ODNR says gas augers are allowed on Nimmy.


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

Evinrude58 said:


> Figured someone should post this info. Ice at campground bay is about 3 inches. Now the warning part. They had a Wilcraft there this morning which broke thru the ice in a couple places. My concern is these spots will refreeze by tomorrow when they say we will get snow and then get covered up. If you enter from where we park along the road as you step on the ice they are to your right (west end where the basketball court is). From where we park they are say fifty feet towards the basketball court and basically run in a straight line from north to south. Don't want anyone to take an ice bath.


Thanks for the update have u been out there today had it grown from yesterday


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

kayakcrazy said:


> Wingfoot? I can meet you there in a half an hour!


Clearly, I have dibs. Cease and desist, sir.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

12in perch at moggy


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

25asnyder said:


> 12in perch at moggy


Real talk, they're more like 9-10, but I'm trying to get carried out to one of my favorite spots in the shanty of the future, today, so a little poetic license is understandable, I think.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

...and I accidentally stepped on one a couple years ago and it was well over 12" after that...


----------



## slabslayerjoel (Mar 20, 2014)

Haha!! The ranger said not to put it on Nimi again. Not because of the breaking through but the gas motor. I explained that the watercraft office in Columbus told me I should be allowed to use it anywhere they don’t make you take a gas motor off your boat since no part of the motor or drive is ever underwater even you break through. It is totally pollution free and no risk of sinking and polluting the water. They also said in Columbus to be cooperative with local rangers since most of them don’t know what it is and various jurisdictions might have a differing opinion. I didn’t get cited or anything, he just asked I not put it on Nimi anymore. That was the only lake he had jurisdiction over. I’ll do anything once, I’ll try Moggy once it locks in a little better. The ranger there will either agree with Columbus or ask I not bring it back. Worst that’ll happen is I get asked to leave. Won’t know till I try! I got it mainly for Erie, PLX, Berlin, and Mosquito. If I’m allowed Moggy for early ice then it’s a bonus! If not I’m back to walking there too. But hit me up when she freezes up a little more. I think I’d have been ok if I was alone. My dad wanted to try it out too and that extra 220 put me over the limit!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

swone said:


> The marketing department really missed the mark by not naming this thing a bumble, because bumbles float, as was proven in Rudolph


 Bumbles sink like a rock, that's why they chiseled a chunk of ice off and floated away from it when it was chasing them.

But Bumbles do bounce .....


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> Bumbles sink like a rock, that's why they chiseled a chunk of ice off and floated away from it when it was chasing them.
> 
> But Bumbles do bounce .....


Lmao! Now that’s a man who knows his Bumbles... in my best Yukon Cornelius voice...


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Courious- if you can’t have a snowmobile on Berlin or mosquito how does a floating ATV get the ok. I’ve read a snowmobile is ok at mosquito if kept within a hundred feet of shore , but I’ve followed tracks out toward the middle before. At moggie u can’t use a gas auger so would your set up be legal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slabslayerjoel (Mar 20, 2014)

I really don’t know. It sounds like it’s all the interpretation of the local ranger. Headquarters in Columbus said since the motor or any of its exhaust isn’t or can never be in the water, even if it breaks through, (which is not true of snowmobiles or atv’s) that it would be ok. Since there’s no pollution risk, but I don’t know. They honestly said go, try it, and if a ranger stops you chat with him and just be respectful and follow his recommendations for his jurisdiction. It’s only one of 2 in the state so we’re kind of learning and making it up as we go.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That’s cool good luck on that new machine of yours, that would be the t:/:s on Lake Erie..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Lmao! Now that’s a man who knows his Bumbles... in my best Yukon Cornelius voice...


LOL ^5


----------



## slabslayerjoel (Mar 20, 2014)

snag said:


> That’s cool good luck on that new machine of yours, that would be the t:/:s on Lake Erie..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will be. That was the main reason I got it. But I wanted to learn it and get comfortable with it here on small water before hitting up Erie. Though Erie is starting to look like a bust this year. Was in downtown Cleveland this afternoon and not a stitch of ice anywhere on the big pond.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

snag said:


> Courious- if you can’t have a snowmobile on Berlin or mosquito how does a floating ATV get the ok. I’ve read a snowmobile is ok at mosquito if kept within a hundred feet of shore , but I’ve followed tracks out toward the middle before. At moggie u can’t use a gas auger so would your set up be legal?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it’s becuse you can register it as a boat with a sticker and numbers because it’s a watercraft also. At least that’s what they do with the 6 wheeler amphibious vehicle. Sleds/atv’s don’t float.


----------



## slabslayerjoel (Mar 20, 2014)

That’s correct. It’s registered as a boat.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

T


slabslayerjoel said:


> That’s correct. It’s registered as a boat.


Theres a guy on YouTube fishing out of one in the summer using a trolling motor. Also there were 2 guys in one off east harbor last Jan that kept breaking through the ice and getting back on the ice like it’s suppose to do. The coast guard got another call at the the same time for 3 guys in the water when a 4 wheeler went thru. They got the 3 guys first then the two wildcraft guys. The coastguard made them get in the airboat and leave the wilcraft. It set out there for some hrs but then was salvaged by a marine tow boat. All because someone called seen them keep breaking through and called EMS. You can probably have it pay for itself just by giving people rides out to those long drag spots haha. Good luck with it man.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I bought mine before Joel. I’m the one who told him about it. When I got mine back I took the paperwork to the title department. They made a call to make sure it was titled properly. It is titled as a all purpose vehicle. And was told by them that it had to be registered with the watercraft department. I took all my title and other paperwork to a boat dealer at Indian lake that registers boats. Since it was on a Sunday and there wasn’t anyone to contact about it they asked if they could make a call Monday and get back with me. Mine is registered as a boat in Ohio. I’m also registered in Michigan with a ORV decal.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Bobby how was your trip to Houghton?


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

We marked fish and saw them on the camera but couldn’t get them to take anything we offered. I don’t think I ever changed baits so much. We fished a area that hasn’t had any fishing pressure. Fish were down in the weeds. As far as the Wilcraft it was something I should have done years ago. The two mile walk dragging a shanty would have been a killer. We were on ten inches of ice and even had to cross a shove at the ramp and a crack just before we got to the hole we were going to fish.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> The ranger said not to put it on Nimi again. Not because of the breaking through but the gas motor. I explained that the watercraft office in Columbus told me I should be allowed to use it anywhere they don’t make you take a gas motor off your boat since no part of the motor or drive is ever underwater even you break through. It is totally pollution free and no risk of sinking and polluting the water. They also said in Columbus to be cooperative with local rangers since most of them don’t know what it is and various jurisdictions might have a differing opinion. I didn’t get cited or anything, he just asked I not put it on Nimi anymore.



Nimi is Summit County Metroparks now. They have different rules than the state and are usually much more restrictive. I don't believe they even let you on the ice at Silver Creek or Monroe Falls.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> Nimi is Summit County Metroparks now. They have different rules than the state and are usually much more restrictive. I don't believe they even let you on the ice at Silver Creek or Monroe Falls.


They do allow ice fishing at silver creek metro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slabslayerjoel (Mar 20, 2014)

It is metroparks now. And yes, they are more restrictive, the ranger told me that. 

And Bobby was the one who turned me on to it. I agree that it’ll be the best ice fishing decision I’ve ever made. I owe him many thanks!!! I believe that ours are the only two permanently in the state. But I could be wrong. I hope the state gets things figured out so there’s no guesswork on lakes that are state run. Because these machines are in no way like an ATV or a snowmobile on ice.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> They do allow ice fishing at silver creek metro.


I see that now. You got me thinking. There some nice gills in that lake.


https://www.summitmetroparks.org/winter-sports.aspx

Ice Fishing


Ice fishing is possible at your own risk, dawn to dusk, as conditions allow. Users may not light fires, take motorized vehicles onto the ice, or build/leave structures and shelters on park property. Temporary shanties may be moved only by hand from the parking lot to the lake, and must be removed daily. View the ODNR Division of Wildlife's ice fishing safety tips.


Liberty Park / *Tinkers Creek Area*: 10303 Aurora-Hudson Rd., Streetsboro
Nimisila Reservoir Metro Park / *Lot C4*: 5550 Christman Rd., Green
Silver Creek Metro Park: 5000 Hametown Rd., Norton


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

slabslayerjoel said:


> It is metroparks now. And yes, they are more restrictive, the ranger told me that.
> 
> And Bobby was the one who turned me on to it. I agree that it’ll be the best ice fishing decision I’ve ever made. I owe him many thanks!!! I believe that ours are the only two permanently in the state. But I could be wrong. I hope the state gets things figured out so there’s no guesswork on lakes that are state run. Because these machines are in no way like an ATV or a snowmobile on ice.


This is all well and good, but didn't someone mention a little drive out on Mogadore? Where are we on that?


----------



## slabslayerjoel (Mar 20, 2014)

Waiting for good ice. And my doctors appointment.  It’s going to be close now on ice, but I’m getting ready for my knee surgery follow up appointment and my yearly physical later. But I’m ready soon as we can. Depending on snowfall tomorrow I’ll be ready after that.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

If you can't have gas augers on Mogadore, I don't think this would be legal either. Why not get clarification first before going and chancing getting a ticket.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I inquired about Alum creek in central Ohio. One person said no. So just to be sure I checked with the division of watercraft. I was given the number for division of watercraft for Alum. He looked at the Wilcraft online while I was talking to him. I was advised that it would be legal as long as I had the proper items for a boat. I have everything that is required for a 12’ boat on it. ATVs are not aloud on there is what he said.


----------



## slabslayerjoel (Mar 20, 2014)

I have to do that. The ranger was more uptight about me not having life jackets than me being on Nimi. Since it’s registered as a boat. Our Clam floatation suits aren’t USCG approved so therefore don’t count. He said it’s stupid because all the guys who just walked out and have no floatation suits are in considerable more danger than me in the Wilcraft since it floats, but it’s the law if it’s registered as a boat life vests must be present even on ice.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Joel I hang mine on the rear bracket for the cylinder. It’s out of the way.


----------

